# Florex lights from Home Depot



## AZshwagg (Apr 24, 2006)

I think I messed up cause i went and bougght a 65 watt cfl flood light and it had two wires black\white. I bought an extention cord and wanted to connect them together so i tryed and it didn't work i try'd both ways and nothing.... Please help....


----------



## Biffdoggie (Apr 25, 2006)

Which two ways? Is there three wires in the cord, black, white and green? If so you need the black and white ones, the green will be the ground. The lights are probably grounded internaly. Make sure there is not a place for a ground to be connected inside the light assembly, there is no wiring instructions? Be very careful trying random wire combinations, hopefully you are on a circuit that will pop instead of something bad happening. It's probably just the two though.


----------



## Hick (Apr 26, 2006)

AZ..again, _not_ positive, but I believe those 'florex' lights require a 'flourex' socket, which has a ballast. Go back to HD and read/find the info. I recall looking at them a year or so ago, and rejecting their use. Seems like that was the reason..


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 26, 2006)

Yeah, you live and learn, so I just returned it and bought another grow light, Problem solved.





			
				Hick said:
			
		

> AZ..again, _not_ positive, but I believe those 'florex' lights require a 'flourex' socket, which has a ballast. Go back to HD and read/find the info. I recall looking at them a year or so ago, and rejecting their use. Seems like that was the reason..


----------

